# Make your own Turbo...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

http://68.106.171.154:8081/ghettoturbo/


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

More akin to a supercharger methinks as it is not powered from exhaust gases...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Pedant.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)




----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

That's the polite way of putting it ;D


----------

